# atv plow ?



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok I have a 05 sportsman 500 HO 4x4 and a Arctic cat 400 4x4 I am wanting to put a plow on 1 of them, I was wondering if anyone out there knew which 1 should handle this task best. They are both strong running atvs. The Ac has a little more torque the polaris is faster. I was wondering also who made a good plow Swisher is a little to expensive to me, all i need is a snow plow. I saw warns and also eagle plows at Gander mountain, any input would be much appreciated, Thanks. MH


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

HERE IS A USED ONE FOR SALE??? YOU MAY NEED TO BUY MOUNT PLATE AND LIFT TO IF YOU DON'T HAVE A WINCH....
http://www.atvoffroad.net/index.php?categoryid=28


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

This is what I have: http://www.cyclecountry.com/products/showPage.asp?id=36 and I couldn't be happier. It wasn't cheap, but was built to last & has been well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## ramrod (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a Cycle Country plow and Warn winch. At the time I bought the quads, Yamaha was offering your choice of a winch or plow with the purchase of any 4x4 machine. Took the plow with one and the winch with the other and had them both mounted on the Grizzly. Great set-up, and fun too.
As far as which machine will handle plowing better, either machine you have has plenty of power to git-r-done.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Sounds like both machines would be fine.

I currently have 3 polaris's with plows, all Cycle Country and all with winch lift. 2- 425 Magnums and one Xplorer 500

I bypassed the reverse override switch on all 3 machines to make the plowing easier, I would suggest that whichever machine is easiest forward to reverse and 4x4 would be the one to plow with. Oh and I added a fog lamp on the back and tied that into reverse so I can see when backing up.

Good luck!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I run that same Cycle Country State Plow, would not have any other plow, they are wonderful.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

[/url][/IMG]

I have a plow on my 400 arctic cat and plowed 1-1/2 feet yesterday with drifts so it does well for me.


----------



## nashtrash69 (Jan 24, 2007)

krt said:


> This is what I have: http://www.cyclecountry.com/products/showPage.asp?id=36 and I couldn't be happier. It wasn't cheap, but was built to last & has been well worth the money in my opinion.


I purchased one of these units for my son and he put it on his Artic cat 400 and he has a pretty large driveway and it works great.The only problem is I figured since I purchased it for him he would at least do my driveway but it hasn't happen yet .


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have a Warn plow and mount for mine. It works perfectly and didn't break the bank. I have looked at the cyclecountry plows and those from Moose racing and they all look very, very nice. Quality and build wise, the cycle country plows are nicer than my Warn it seems but I have no complaints.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I put on a factory (Arctic cat) on mine. Cheaper than Swisher. Works great. Looks like Bounty Hunters plow.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I put on a factory (Arctic cat) on mine. Cheaper than Swisher. Works great. Looks like Bounty Hunters plow.


notice the quick mounts Mike? let me know if you have any need for some thing...I have them made at work and the price is hard to beat too..:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bounty hunter said:


> notice the quick mounts Mike? let me know if you have any need for some thing...I have them made at work and the price is hard to beat too..:lol:


My plow attaches in less than 30 seconds with that set-up. Easy on and easy off.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

NOW we're talking !

I just got a quote from the dealer on a blade for the new Outlander :sad:

guess I need a set of those quick mounts and a lead on a decent 48" blade !


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> My plow attaches in less than 30 seconds with that set-up. Easy on and easy off.


was talking about bucket-shanty holding mounts...and yes the plow does go on and off very quickly


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bounty hunter said:


> was talking about bucket-shanty holding mounts...and yes the plow does go on and off very quickly


I use a trailer. Got way too much stuff.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Guys thanks for the input on the atv plows, i went out and got 1 last night got it at Gander mountain they had 30% off of all atv accessoreies, so i go tthe 50" eagle plow mount and a winch heck could not beat the price was all 375 out the door... Now I want it to snow!


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

You are gonna love it. I used mine after the dumping we got on New Years and it was great.

I always plow the road out in front of the house so we don't get stuck and so that the county does not fill my driveway IF and WHEN they ever bother to wander down our street. Well, they finally made it down to plow yesterday and no more was pushed into my drive than what I could clear out with a little sneeze. All my neighbors down the block were sholveling themselves out, again.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would be lost without mine.


----------

